# Partscaster prices



## sctrotts (Oct 8, 2015)

I get making slick axes out of some reputable parts but .. they're still partscasters. What commands prices like this? I don't get it. I'm a Fernandes fan but still body is $200 at best same goes for neck.. pickups are boutique but where's the other $1000 being attributed too?
I build partscasters too.. but seriously. What ever you're smoking.. pass it on.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sctrotts said:


> I get making slick axes out of some reputable parts but .. they're still partscasters. What commands prices like this? I don't get it. I'm a Fernandes fan but still body is $200 at best same goes for neck.. pickups are boutique but where's the other $1000 being attributed too?
> I build partscasters too.. but seriously. What ever you're smoking.. pass it on.
> 
> 
> ...


if you spend 200$ on a body and neck you have more money to buy smokes


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

$1650.00 ? He's a dreamer.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Lincoln said:


> $1650.00 ? He's a dreamer.


100% right


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

I guess he figures if others are asking the same price for highway One's, why not him for his "Custom made" one!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Some people price partscasters pretty high, and then I've seen a few for the $800-$1000 that actually makes sense (IMO).


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You can buy a real one for less than 800 bucks on reverb even. This guy is way out to lunch. 3 piece alder body, maple neck, l5000 grey bottom pups. Probably made in the Tokai factory. Lots of nice examples selling for half his asking price. The highest model made of the revival series was the RST80-59. He's got the year right with the bridge though. They stopped stamping the bridge in 84. 

He probably went on reverb and saw that an RST model sells upwards of 2k but also as low as 700....

check out a japanese auction site and you can buy a rst body for 80 usd....


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Who said ; " A fish born every minute" ?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Latole said:


> Who said ; " A fish born every minute" ?


are we losing something in the translation?

if not, my answer is Jesus


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

There's a really nice partscaster for sale locally with about $1500 in parts in it and it's sitting for weeks now at $900. 
This guy is nuts to ask $1650.

But I also see people asking $2600 for a 20 year old Les Paul Classic


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

$1650? 🤔🤣


----------



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

Nothing against partscasters i've used one to gig for years.
But...so many guys are asking crazy money taking the inflated retail they paid for parts they thought worked for them and then adding it up.
If and when i sell mine the Fralins/Neck/Body will get sold parted out not as a complete guitar that i love.


----------



## rcargs96 (Jan 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> are we losing something in the translation?
> 
> if not, my answer is Jesus


I’m guessing the fish is a sucker.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

rcargs96 said:


> I’m guessing the fish is a sucker.


I guessed as much


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

suckers are ugly fish eh?


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

knight_yyz said:


> You can buy a real one for less than 800 bucks on reverb even. This guy is way out to lunch. 3 piece alder body, maple neck, l5000 grey bottom pups. Probably made in the Tokai factory. Lots of nice examples selling for half his asking price. The highest model made of the revival series was the RST80-59. He's got the year right with the bridge though. They stopped stamping the bridge in 84.
> 
> He probably went on reverb and saw that an RST model sells upwards of 2k but also as low as 700....
> 
> check out a japanese auction site and you can buy a rst body for 80 usd....


Suggestions on Japanese auction sites? 

Thanks


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I used Rinkya in the past but they put a bunch of people on a waiting list, so I have not used them for some time now. I've heard of a few others but I have not used anyone else. But If I want to get an idea of the price for a Japanese guitar I search on Buyee. Just make sure you are searching with the yahoo japan engine, they have several choices


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think if you're building partscasters for your own use and expecting to recover the retail costs of those components you so lovingly selected when you resell later, that's unlikely to impossible.

If you have any hope of recovering costs and / or making a profit, you would have to buy at higher volumes and maybe consider making your builds in groups to improve set up efficiencies and all that stuff.

I don't think it's all that difficult or complicated to drive costs down to the point where you can sell a partscaster for what the market will bear.

It's not hard to understand $1600~2000 in costs for a good partscaster. Body = $200~300. Neck = $400 ~600, Tuners, $80~????, Pickups, $200~????, Bridge $80~500.


----------

